# Upper Laguna Sunrise



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

Took these pictures while fishing near Baffin a few weeks ago. First shot was of a 26" trout on top before the sun even broke the horizon, second shot was as the sun was breaking.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

So you were wading around the rocks huh hehehe.


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

If your referring to those things in the backgroud I'm not sure what those were? We never got over there by them and if we did I wasn't paying attention. Could have been rocks?? Also caught a 27" right after the second pic.


----------

